# Gamma, Power Tools y Dowen Pagio ¿Opinion?



## cuervokbza (Feb 3, 2010)

No sé si este es el mejor lugar para preguntar estas cosas...
pero hace años que estoy en este foro y me han sabido sacar muchas veces de apuro...

La cosa viene así:

Estoy rehaciendo algunas cosas en mi casa (un poco de instalacion eléctrica, un poco de plomería) y necesito hacer mucha canaleta en las paredes para embutir los caños. Como estoy medio harto de pasarme horas con el martillo y el cortafierro, decidí comprarme un ¨Martillo demoledor¨ eléctrico. Estuve averiguando y uno de primera marca (Bosch, Makita, Dewalt) salen un huevo (y no de gallina). Entonces pensé en marcas inferiores como Power tools, Gamma o Dowen Pagio que me cuestan casi la mitad que las otras.

Quisiera saber si alguien tiene experiencias con estas marcas, no importa que no sea un martillo demoledor, cualquier opinión me sirve!!

Desde ya muchas Gracias


----------



## santiago (Feb 3, 2010)

yo empeze con uno marca cobra que me salio menos de la mitad de el dewalt que tengo ahora, el cobra lo recomiendo es una flor de herramienta y sale 300 pesos, anda muy bien , mejor que los gamma, claro si lo cuidas bien
te paso un enlace de ml para que lo veas 
aclaro parece porqueria pero anda muy bien , lo tengo hace 5 años y no soy muy conocido por cuidar las herramientas 

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-77081571-kit-taladro-rotopercutor-620w-26mm-rotomartillo-garantia-_JM_ no es exactamente la misma marca pero deve ser lo mismo, sino tirate a un gamma que de las herramientas de mediano bajo costo andan muy bien


----------



## cuervokbza (Feb 3, 2010)

Gracias Santiago por tu respuesta !! yo tambien tengo una herramienta marca Cobra ! es una amoladora, no me habia acordado de esa marca!!! 

PD: mi satisfaccion es doble al saber que el primero en responder es un entrerriano como yo !! 

Abrazo para mi hermosa provincia!


----------



## santiago (Feb 3, 2010)

jaja igualmente, de donde sos? yo de los pagos de Paraná vos?


----------



## 2fast4you (Feb 3, 2010)

Yo tengo un roto percutor con martillo demoledor marca Dowen Pagio, es sinceramente EXELENTE, trae el "cortahierro" plano y el de punta, con cualquiera de los dos te viene muy bien para el trabajo que queres hacer. Y lo espectacular del rotopercutor es la funcion de taladro, con brocas desde el 6 hasta el 12 hemos perforado sobre columnas de concreto sin una sola queja del taladro. Con todo esto quiero decirte que si te compras un Dowen Pagio, tenes una máquina que la vas a usar y nunca te va a fallar, no es de las que va a quedar en una armario guardada en el taller, un verdadero caño! Y respecto a la marca Gamma, no tube buenas experiencias con ella, solo problemas, mala suerte quizás :/
Espero que te sirva mi opinion personal  un abrazo desde formosa!


----------



## Tavo (Feb 3, 2010)

Mi viejo se acaba de comprar una BOSCH, el mejor de todos. Ja.

Rompe que es una bestia, y sobre todo, no es muy pesado, es mediano, pero tiene una polenta increíble. No es rotopercutor, es martillo directamente. Es un caño-

No se que modelo es, pero cuando lo vea te digo. Tiene una potencia de 1250 vatios. Y lo pagó alrededor de 2300 mangos (Argentina).

Saludos.

Consejo: Seguí ahorrando y sacá esas porquerías de la mente (gamma, power tools...) Es mejor comprar uno caro para toda la vida que uno baratito para 4 o 5 meses,

ah...



> Quisiera saber si alguien tiene experiencias con estas marcas, no importa que no sea un martillo demoledor, cualquier opinión me sirve!!



Sobre esto. También hace unos años se compró un taladro Power Tools. Y es muy malo el joeputa. Se cagó rompiendo al poco tiempo. Después se trajo el que era de mi abuelo. El DeWalt, made in USA. ETERNO. Todavía anda a la perfección y eso que le dá duro... Concreto, Hormigon Armado, Acero, lo que venga se lo traga. Las mechas se rompen, el taladro nunca.


----------



## cuervokbza (Feb 3, 2010)

Desde yá muchisimas gracias por todas sus opiniones y sugerencia.

Sigo carburando el tema . Me parece mucho desembuchar 2300 cobres . Ojo! yo defiendo eso de gastar un poco más para tener algo bueno, pero el tema es que ahora la diferencia entre uno bueno y uno de medio pelo es de $1000. Además lo mío va a ser un trabajo casero nomás. Seguramente que una vez que termine con las instalaciones, no le dé mucho uso...

Voy a seguir averiguando, y cuando me decida les aviso..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2010)

Dowen Pagio es muy muy fuerte y tiene la ventaja que al ser nacional (Argentina)disponés de todos sus repuestos. Aún de los que importan de chinolandia , te aseguran los repuestos


----------



## pablor09 (Feb 12, 2010)

tavo10 dijo:


> Consejo: Seguí ahorrando y sacá esas porquerías de la mente (gamma, power tools...) Es mejor comprar uno caro para toda la vida que uno baratito para 4 o 5 meses,


 
Hola que tal...simplimente hago mi humilde aporte.
Las maquinas y herramientas eléctricas, según su construcción en general y lo mas importante los materiales utilizados en su fabricación se clasifican según su uso en:
      Herramientas de uso hogareño.
Su uso máximo de corrido (o intermitencias de frecuencias altas) en general es de 1 o 2 horas.
      Herramientas de uso profesional.
Pueden estar funcionando cerca de 6 hs casi continuas (intermitente pero con una frecuencia alta) sin presentar problema alguno.
      Herramientas de uso industrial.
Son aquellas que pueden estar funcionando continuamente sin parar 12 hs y hasta 24 hs.

Esto es aproximado según lo que mi cerebro me deja recordar pero a lo que quiero llegar es que cada herramienta o maquina electrica esta fabricada para un uso en particular. Esto implica que los fabricantes se tomaron el trabajo de fijarse en todo lo que necesitaba ese equipo para funcionar bajo ciertas caracteristicas.

Espero no haya sido retorcido mi comentario.
Saludos y espero les ayude.


----------



## AKEN ATON (Mar 23, 2010)

cuervokbza dijo:


> Desde yá muchisimas gracias por todas sus opiniones y sugerencia.
> 
> Sigo carburando el tema . Me parece mucho desembuchar 2300 cobres . Ojo! yo defiendo eso de gastar un poco más para tener algo bueno, pero el tema es que ahora la diferencia entre uno bueno y uno de medio pelo es de $1000. Además lo mío va a ser un trabajo casero nomás. Seguramente que una vez que termine con las instalaciones, no le dé mucho uso...
> 
> Voy a seguir averiguando, y cuando me decida les aviso..


 
hola que tal: 
Te comento me acabo de comprar un rotopercutor Dowen Pagio (chino)
el de 1100 watts, con una mecha copa de widia de 125 mm de diametro anda que es una maravilla y con respecto al martillo demoledor le puse unos bloques de material bien hechos y sin esfuerzo con solo el peso de la maquina (6 k) los destrozaba con el cortafrio, lo mismo que la mecha entraba en la pared como si nada sin tener que recargarse en la maquina para hacer presion. 
Es electroneumatico, lo compre para perforar una medianera y colocar unas vigas doble t del diez asi armo el techo del pasillo.
Lo pague 716 + 284 la copa y el eje de 45 centimetros de largo = $ 1000 dice uso profesional y tiene 6.8 j. te viene con tres mechas y dos cortafrios + valija
Espero que el dato te sirva.
Un saludo a todos.


----------



## guillers (Oct 30, 2015)

hola a todos 
por lo que parece la cosa está entre el Dowen Piagio y el Bosch 
pero el Bosch es mas caro 
¿porque es mas caro el Bosch? 
¿Es realmente mejor que el Dowen Piagio?
¿o el Bosch cobra mas por su publicidad? 
Saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 2, 2015)

Ni hablar, desde que compro herramientas, *no dudo en elegir Bosch.*

Pero hay un pequeño detalle.

Hay que tener mucho dinero.

Como han comentado antes, Dowen Paggio, te puede proveer repuestos, al igual que Bosch.

la diferencia allí también está en el precio.

Pero si no vas a usar muy seguido la herramienta, puedes decantarte por DP.

Yo tengo un taladro de alto torque DP, que tiene capacidad, hasta 16mm, lo compré hace un par de años, y no me quejo.

Pero tengo un Taladro Bosch de 10 mm(azul Suizo), *que compré hace 35 años*, *y no tiene juego en el eje*..

Debo aclarar, que como todo es Chino ahora, *no sé si vendrá de igual calidad.*


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 6, 2015)

Yo, bueno, tengo un taladro común black & decker de 12mm (muy poca diferencia de precio había con el de 10mm), y me ha resultado muy bien. Aunque no se cuanto me ira a durar, pero le di duro con la mecha de rotopercutor, colocando los zocalos de aluminio en los bordes de las salidas de las persianas, en mi lucha contra los murcielagos, y sigue andando muy bien.
Y también valió para perforar las durisimas tapas de metal de los taparrollos fijos -con la correspondiente mecha, claro-
Sobre Bosch, estoy completamente de acuerdo respecto a su calidad, aunque no se si viene a cuento al tema, pero si me permiten. Yo tengo un lavarropas de esa marca, ya con sus añitos, y hay que ver como anda.
Quise de hecho comprar para otro lugar un lavarropas de esa misma marca, y me dijeron que ajo y agua, respecto al tema de las importaciones


----------

